# EOS M in Cold Weather?



## RussRoc (Feb 14, 2013)

Does anyone have experience withthe EOS M in cold weather? Such as alpine skiing? Any issues with the touch screen and the cold?


----------



## duke8448 (Feb 16, 2013)

No problem - used this in Harbin,China at minus zeros. Problem is lens foggs - wiped with de fogger cloths despite L lens used . Similiarly very impreesed with Nikon V1 - used last year in Patagonia. Bought it to used with 200-400 lens and 2x TC . Crop factor is great at 2x - so the reach is fantastic. Did'nt test the Canon yet with the 600 f4 - no regrets


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 17, 2013)

you can get ski gloves now with capacitive touch points on the fingers my brother has a pair i should try them on the eos-M the gloves work great on an iphone so i would imagine they will be fine on the EOS-M too


----------

